# When things were built to last



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Fired up my Le Roi power unit today for the first time in several years. It's pushing 90 years old and still purrs like a kitten. Its hard to imagine the things used in our daily life today still working this well 90 years from now.


----------



## hpb13 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thats got an old tx clutch on it, what did she come off a sawmill? Its neat to see the old stuff still runnin , bs ya get today doesnt last till its paid for , not worth draggin in. Niffty setup.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

It was a carnival engine, powered some sort of ride.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Reminds me I need to take a look and start my grandpa's welder.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Reminds me I need to take a look and start my grandpa's welder.


I forget about it for years at a time but it never fails to start. What kind of engine powers the welder Grimm?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

It's called planned obsolesence; a limited lifespan for product is intentionally built into the design plan nowadays so that people replace items and companies make more money.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like that young man will keep it running another 90 years.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

backlash said:


> Looks like that young man will keep it running another 90 years.


I hope so, it was the first engine I ever rebuilt "30 years ago." It was a project done with my grandfather and I'm trying to pass along his teachings to my son.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> I forget about it for years at a time but it never fails to start. What kind of engine powers the welder Grimm?


Right now all I know is it is a Craftsman Welder that is more than 65 years old. My grandfather used it in the shipyards in the 40s.


----------

